

Klout: A New Service That Tells You Just How Powerful You Are On Twitter - kloncks
http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2009/11/24/klout-tells-powerful-twitter/
Post Your Score!<p>I got 18 (@iHany)
======
kloncks
Post Your Score!

I got 18 (@iHany)

